
 Leading geneticist Steve Jones says human evolution is over  - nickb
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4894696.ece
======
helixhealth
Advanced Paternal Age is rare, but Advanced Maternal Age is skyrocketing. This
guy is not that impressive, he totally forgot to mention this little fact.

